

Find me a business founder - ksakhuj

So I am kind of in a rut. In the past few years, I have cofounded a 500 startups company (which does about 2MM a year), I launched another platform for events. Helping a company which just raised 10MM. Been CTO of 3 companies.<p>That being said, I am hungry to launch another startup, but I am struggling to a find and a business/ design cofounder.<p>My email is: kevin@launchunit.com<p>Kev
======
mitchellwfox
Do you have an idea already or are you looking to be a technical co-founder?
What I would say is that if you have the idea, share it to capture the
imagination and attention of other potential co-founders.

I too have used CoFoundersLab.com with mild success. If you have not only an
idea, but something you can show / share with people, I can't recommend
AngelList highly enough for finding other startup folks - their recruiting
tool is by far the best I've seen for early stage companies.

Finally, if you're a great developer and looking for an idea to work on, we'd
be thrilled to talk with you at founders@goodapril.com - read more at
<http://angel.co/goodapril>

------
intellegacy
I don't understand, are you currently working at any of these companies still?

------
wongwf82
I've had most success getting into contact online with CoFoundersLab.com.

------
testaccount99
Putting your email in your profile or here might help.

